# 686 Times New Balance 580 BOA



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

anyone tried these boots? I ordered a pair to see if they will fit well, but I am wondering how durable they are.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

ylnad123 said:


> anyone tried these boots? I ordered a pair to see if they will fit well, but I am wondering how durable they are.


have u gotten these yet? they look sick...how do u like em?


----------



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

I am going to return them, they feel great and dial in great, but they are too soft for me. I would give them a 5 maybe 6 on a 1-10 flex scale.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

really? Dogfunk says they are supposed to be stiff? I guess u like REALLY stiff boots. I am riding Burton Hails right not and they are super soft. Kinda wish I got something a bit stiffer.


----------



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

I am comparing them to Ride Insano boots which are supposedly one of the stiffest boots. It's very possible that if I didn't try on the insanos right before I tried on the new balance that I would have thought that they were stiffer.


----------



## cwncool (Jul 22, 2009)

What's the width like on these boots and did they feel true to size?


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 13, 2010)

Man, i've been looking for a pair of these in size 9 for the longest time
but no one up here in Canada sells them any more. 
The one place that does have them - none in my size...
i'm so sad...


----------

